# Where to buy wood for smoking in Houston?



## Boomer

Where do you buy your wood for smoking in the Houston area? I need to get some mesquite, oak and pecan. I know of only one location off 290 and Bingle and would like to know if there are alternatives since these guys don't always have a great supply of anything but oak. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beinghave

A few years back there was a guy in a house off of Gessner and 290 towards old Hemstead Hwy. Cross over the tracks. he had all flavors.


----------



## fangard

Give craigslist a try. Just use a search that fits what you are looking for. I.E "pecan firewood". I am sure you will get a lot of hits. Narrow down the area that works for you and you will probably find something.

Also try Klose off 59. They sell pits, but they also have bbq woods as well.

Take care,

Frank


----------



## frenzyfinder

I'm not sure where you're from, but there is a place of of HWY 90A in Sugar Land. If you were headed towards Rosenberg from Sugar Land it would be on your left. They sell bags of whatever you want for $5/bag.


----------



## ShalloWateReds

Academy has burlap bags full of pecan, mesquite, and hickory.


----------



## Chongo

Jones road north of 1960 on the right hand side headed north. You can't miss it.


----------



## RLwhaler

Yep,i second that! it's right in front of the Ace Hardware store .



Chongo said:


> Jones road north of 1960 on the right hand side headed north. You can't miss it.


----------



## FISH TAILS

What part of Houston?


----------



## Boomer

I live in Bellaire but will travel anywhere since I have to have some wood.


----------



## pepo211

frenzyfinder said:


> I'm not sure where you're from, but there is a place of of *HWY 90A* in Sugar Land. If you were headed towards Rosenberg from Sugar Land it would be on your left. They sell bags of whatever you want for $5/bag.


I think that place is called Vasbinders!!! Good wood and decent pits for sale!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

This place has 2 locations he seemed reasonable to me he will deliver and stack for a fee.

Date: 2009-11-18, 4:27PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

We have seasoned oak, pecan, Mesquite, and Hickory firewood! This wood has been seasoned from last year! Pecan/oak firewood is great for smoking/cooking, which has an excellent sweet and mild flavor and is also great for camp fires or fire places. This hardwood puts out more heat than any other kind of wood and is easy to burn, which does not throw sparks or create heavy smoke! we have a location in friendswood, tx. CHEAP DELIVERY!!! The truck in the pictures below is delivering a half cord to one of our BBQ customers. We also sell logs in bundles of 20 for $12 or we can negotiate. If you are a cook off team and want the wood without the bark we have wood that has been split for that specifically for about $30 more a cord!! Also, we have accounts set up with BBQ Cook off teams and BBQ Restaurants all across the Houston and surrounding areas. If you are a cooking team or restaurant and need a supplier, we can make special arrangements to start supplying your business today. Note, people looking at firewood for the upcoming winter months would be smart to buy it ahead of time, the prices will significantly increase during the winter everywhere! Pay attention to the quality of wood these others on craigslist have, if its free or really cheap watch out for scams. Please CALL 281-802-6662!! Thank you!!  
Free Hit Counter


 Location: Houston,Alv,fwood,pland,galv,etc.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests






























PostingID: 1472170014


----------



## Doug Fordyce

*Wood*

I used Adam Rust @ Badlands - did a great job - 1/2 cord delivered and stacked for around $120 I think - found on Craigslist

[email protected]


----------



## jboogerfinger

Depending on how big your pit is, Academy has the split wood, great size for most pits. More expensive than bying cords, but great for what I need. Hickory, Pecan, and Mesquite.


----------



## bwebster

per Fordyce and Fish tails recommendation above (same guy), I called Adam from Badlands to get some wood delivered on Sunday. $50 for 1/4 cord, plus $15 for delivery and stacking. will use him again, a lot cheaper than buying a $20 bag from Academy each time I fire up the smoker


----------

